

Apple iWood Wireless Keyboard - Felix21
https://www.etsy.com/listing/115846581/apple-iwood-wireless-keyboard

======
detritus
Oh! How annoying for me.

I made a few of these last year and should really have made more of an effort
to make them a sellable product. Ho hum.

<http://www.lasermake.co.uk/images/media/hdr_05.jpg>

(won't opost link to site as I'm not trying to spam... just reinforce to
myself that I really should try harder with some things...).

If you're the owner of the link, may I ask how are you intending to deal with
warranties and such?

~~~
detritus
Oh. You're in London, I see?

Bugger!

Nice mark up too - I see how you intend to deal with warranties! :)

